# CGNtz



## historicalarms (Jun 27, 2021)

Morning Craig or anyone else for that matter that is familiar with CGN, can you try to access CGN and see if you can hook up. It is unavailable to me this morn. Thanks.

   Been trying for an hour with no luck and the "severe withdrawal" symptoms are really starting to get going....violent shakes, cold sweats, anxiety,  delirium will be along shortly.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 27, 2021)

All is well again it came back on 8 40 am.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 27, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> All is well again it came back on 8 40 am.



Ya, I noticed it was unreachable yesterday afternoon, but looks ok now.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 30, 2021)

CGN?


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 30, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> CGN?



https://www.canadiangunnutz.com


----------

